# What model?



## bloque (Dec 4, 2006)

If you know what model is that bike.The year 2004 and the guy is asking for 800.Thanks for your help.


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

Horrible picture...my god! Lobular or Mitis would be my guess. It appears to have DuraAce and it will be a 9 speed. I can't see if it's a double or triple. I would ask for some better pictures that aren't in nightvision. Also, if you do get it, don't ride with the water bottle upside down! LOL


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

lol, defnitiely need a better picture.


----------



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

looks similar to my starship, but you really cant tell from that picture


----------

